# Win £400 for your community



## TulsehIll (Mar 22, 2014)

Tulse Hill Toge£her is a project created by Tulse Hill Forum that directly involves local people  making decisions on  local spending:
Local money for local people
The theme of this funding is:
“Tulse Hill Together, knowing each other will make us feel safer”
to obtain an application form you must confirm by email or phone that you can attend a workshop
4th April 6pm 
venue to be confirmed in Tulse Hill area
5th April 2pm 
venue to be confirmed in Tulse Hill area.
all we need at this stage is
Your Name
email address
Address for correspondence:
Telephone number:
Do you
Live in Tulse Hill
Work in Tulse hill
Go to school in Tulse hill Please email by 2nd April 2014 

enquires@tulsehillforum.org.uk

call 02035823582


----------



## Belushi (Mar 22, 2014)

I'd drive out the weird silhouette people, mark my words they're up to no good


----------



## beachsylv (Mar 23, 2014)

The email bounced back saying the address is permanently undeliverable.  Please can you send details to weareletterbox@gmail.com?


----------



## Mrs Tate (Mar 27, 2014)

The workshop venues 
*Friday 4 April from 2pm to 3.30pm at Roupell Park Community centre (near Hyperion House, off Upper Tulse Hill Brixton Hill end) or
Saturday 5 April from 5pm to 6:30pm at the Rotunda Community centre, Cressingham Gardens Estate, Tulse Hill near the Tesco Petrol station.
you need to attend to get onto part B
*


----------



## Mrs Tate (Apr 4, 2014)

Hope to see you all at today's meeting


----------



## Mrs Tate (Apr 27, 2014)

Now time to vote
*come and vote on ideas of how money can be spent to  help people get to know each other and feel safer in their local neighbourhood. Come along and see the projects and vote. 
Do you live, work or study in Tulse Hill 
Come along to St Matthews 
St. Matthew's Tenants Hall 10, St. Matthew's Rd, 
London, SW2 1NH. on Sat 3 May 
4-7pm 
Everyone over 8 yrs old who lives in Tulse Hill can vote for their favourite local project and make a difference in Tulse Hill 
Programme 
4.00 – 4.10: Welcome, introductions & explanation of voting process 
4.10 – 5.30: Project Presentations 
5.30 - 5.45:  Voting/Ballot Sheets handed out 
5.30 – 6.00: Networking & Questions / Voting 
6.00–7.0: Voting 
*


----------

